# Have you tried SP3?



## EnfoToad

Windows has come out with a new update, Windows XP Service Pack 3 Overview. It is not the final one but is worth a try to see what Microsoft has done. Please tell us what you thought was different and if it improved your performance.

Click here to download Windows XP Service Pack 3 Overview


----------



## JohnWill

Crashed and burned, went back to SP2.  See my post in the XP forum. Don't know what went wrong, it appears to be a graphics driver incompatibility of some sort...


----------



## EnfoToad

Thanks for trying JohnWill.
Link to his post to SP3: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/703086-xp-sp3-installation-crash.html


----------



## TechGuy

Any news on when the final SP3 comes out?


----------



## EnfoToad

I believe it is said to be Q2 2008. No one is a hundred percent sure but the majority are aiming for Q2 2008.


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> Crashed and burned, went back to SP2.  See my post in the XP forum. Don't know what went wrong, it appears to be a graphics driver incompatibility of some sort...




But, but, but, I thought you were happy and everything was hunky dory  

Guess that drive image helped


----------



## zergpc208

It is not Microsoft problem the hardware makers don't have drivers on there web site to support SP3.

Some times I think there is a conspiracy going on with Microsoft and all the hardware makers to take has much money has they can from people.


----------



## EnfoToad

That is true, zergpc208.


----------



## JohnWill

I don't even know exactly what the issue was, it was a GDI crash, and I figured life is too short to screw around with it until it's ready for prime time.


----------



## Frank4d

I also tried SP3 then uninstalled it. I noticed major lag opening webpages if I had two instances of IE6 open. I don't like IE7 so I did not check to see if it worked any better.


----------



## ekim68

Just got this:

http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1349&tag=nl.e539


----------



## EnfoToad

It is April 21 but nothing has happened yet


----------



## JohnWill

"Sometime this month" I just saw...


----------



## Gabriel

OK, so does a real PC dumby like me just let my automatic updates for my OS do whatever they do, and will that put the SP3 in my OS?
Did I even ask that right?


----------



## ferrija1

Gabriel said:


> OK, so does a real PC dumby like me just let my automatic updates for my OS do whatever they do, and will that put the SP3 in my OS?


Yes, you'll get SP3 if you keep automatic updates on.

Anything special about SP3, or just another pack of updates?


----------



## EnfoToad

Just another boring pack. The good thing is if you restore your computer instead of downloading those updates with Automatic Update you can get SP3.


----------



## JohnWill

And, if my experience is any indication, you'll know when it updates, because the next boot will be a blue screen!


----------



## TechGuy

FYI, looks like it will be on the 29th: http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/04/windows-xp-serv.html


----------



## ~Candy~

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2285002,00.asp


----------



## TechGuy

I'm not sure what that has to do with XP SP3, but it's a funny article anyway.


----------



## ~Candy~

It has to do because I said it did


----------



## MattWrenn

I can affirm the above with another news story

April 29th the SP3 will trickle down.
http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/04/22/windows-xp-sp3-released


----------



## Gabriel

JohnWill said:


> And, if my experience is any indication, you'll know when it updates, because the next boot will be a blue screen!


 That just fills me with confidence....I will come to you for assistance if that happens


----------



## Gabriel

MattWrenn said:


> I can affirm the above with another news story
> 
> April 29th the SP3 will trickle down.
> http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2008/04/22/windows-xp-sp3-released


So I just sit back and wait til the updates do it (Early Summer), and hopefully all the experts on blue screen will have worked out the kinks for microsoft by the time I get mine


----------



## sahil_2220

i installed sp3 in one computer. i did not have problems installing it or after that. but i did not notice any change in performance, at least it did not slow down that system which runs on celeron processor and intel 845gl motherboard. previously when i installed sp2 in p3 system it was slowed down to some extent prom the performance point of view


----------



## Gabriel

All I can say is you guys are brave for going into the unknown for people like me.......I will sit back and wait out the storm that you all so gleefully fly your kites in


----------



## DaChew

I have had a few minor shell glitches left over from some heavy duty malware infections and fixes, nothing major tho, system restore turned on when rubber ducky's startup lite enumerated the run keys

I have a extreme power user setup with minimal startups

the rtm took quite a while, warned me not to use safe mode, it left my system drive quite fragmented
but everything seems to be working better than ever, cleaning out the 83 old updates for sp2 that I had applied helped, a few more tests and I will delete uninstaller folder(400MB)

I am really glad they decided to leave IE7 and MP11 out of it

*system restore was turned on for this one tho, I made sure of that*


----------



## Frank4d

I installed XP SP3 RTM version today and no problems so far. The Internet lag problem I had before with RC2 did not reappear.


----------



## EnfoToad

I will be waiting for it!


----------



## JohnWill

If you install it, I recommend the full image backup BEFORE you start the installation.


----------



## Frank4d

So far good, only a couple of minor annoyances. SP3 reset my folder views so the Windows, System32 and Program Files folders pop up with the "Are you really sure you know what you are doing and want to view these files anyway?". And folders open with common tasks on the left (which I had previously turned off). When I click on Media Player, Windows tries to step me through installation of Media Player version 9. I am not sure where that came from, I would expect it to help me install version 11 since that is the latest for XP.


----------



## DaChew

it left my mediaplayer 10 alone as well as my directshow codecs


----------



## CTPhil

Frank4d said:


> So far good, only a couple of minor annoyances. SP3 reset my folder views so the Windows, System32 and Program Files folders pop up with the "Are you really sure you know what you are doing and want to view these files anyway?". And folders open with common tasks on the left (which I had previously turned off). When I click on Media Player, Windows tries to step me through installation of Media Player version 9. I am not sure where that came from, I would expect it to help me install version 11 since that is the latest for XP.


I got the same WMP9 installation window, other than that, no glitches and business as usual. Some people have reported their computers running faster, can't prove it by me.


----------



## jp1203

JohnWill said:


> If you install it, I recommend the full image backup BEFORE you start the installation.


I ran an image on mine before I installed the beta on my laptop.

For me it worked, but I didn't see much difference without digging around. It was significantly less stable though. It would randomly hang, lockup, and give stop errors. Needless to say, I went back to SP2. I might try the final again when it comes out, but I'll definitely make an image again.


----------



## DaChew

apply it in normal mode with as close to as few a processes running as possible

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe


----------



## jp1203

DaChew said:


> apply it in normal mode with as close to as few a processes running as possible
> 
> Running processes:
> C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe


Okay, I'll try that with the final. I'm not big on updates. Pretty much all I ever run is service pack installs, so I like them to work.


----------



## PEGLEG50

Update Mngr took over my computer so I deleted it! Manually downloaded the latest updates/installed and now can't reconnect through my ISP. (Earthlink), On a Dial-up Modem. (This my Auntie's computer.) Earth-UN-link gave me so many different error msgs and fixes I stopped counting. Last thing they told me was, "Windows removed some dll files that Earthlink 'Total Access' needed to function." But they don't know which ones. 

Can some one help? 

I don't think all Earthlink subscribers are Ka-Put.

Most of the Error msgs come when the connection has been made to their server but can't be resolved for a long and constantly changing list of errors.


----------



## DaChew

I fight a lot of malware infections on clients computers, I used to just grab their data and reinstall but enjoy the fight now. Having an updated xp disk of the right variety to run as a repair disk is probably
my most crucial tool.

I hate to take a fully updated and corrupted computer and kick it all the way back to sp2, I ran that for a year w/o doing any updates and like to got wiped out in a drive by malware attack.


----------



## EnfoToad

I have currently stopped Windows Update from loading at startup. It has tremendously effected my PC (faster boot). Plus I don't get any viruses and the PC runs smooth.


----------



## PEGLEG50

Man Oh Man I should have logged on as 'Dumb Luck!

Don't ask Earthlink anything. (Bless all ISP's) 

After having no success with them I just started deleting files.
First, all cookies, then, temp files and 'Presto' I now have unfettered access to the web.

After deleting temp files I just restarted Total Access. No removal and reinstalation. Just fire it up, enter user info and the brick wall at the server is gone. 
How's that for computer lingo?

Q. How come when I want to solve a problem it eludes me, and when I start wiping things out, I stumble on the fix?
A. Anyone?


----------



## Gabriel

PEGLEG50 said:


> Q. How come when I want to solve a problem it eludes me, and when I start wiping things out, I stumble on the fix?
> A. Anyone?


I have done that too. 
The other day I found 10 Explorer application thingies. I looked at the dates, and they were all old. So I got rid of them.

Prior to this, my PC had an attack that destroyed the firwall, and totally fragmented my Explorer Browser (that was provided by Comcast). My connection to Comcast is gone....but I can still access the internet through Firefox, and indirectly through Windows Explorer.

I cannot get an Explorer Browser to set up and put the access button on the desktop....too weird.
The fragmented Comcast provided Explorer still tries to make contact from time to time....I have yet to find it, but it will pop up or go away as I clean out more junk

This happened once before when I tried to get rid of Mcaffe that was provided by AOL....what a nightmare. The fragments left behind would not let Explorer access the internet at all...I had to go into the registry and do some scary things......then a bunch of junk started appearing that I deleted, and most of the problem went away.

Meanwhile, I had to go online unprotected, as setting an old firewall I had was out of question to the Mcaffe fragments, and I had less than two minutes before it would kick me off...and had to download Firefox to see if that could go around the problem until I could find a solution. I had high speed, so that worked.
And Mcafee fragment nightmare did not recognize Firefox, and I was able to find a better Firewall and download it fast.

It took weeks to clean the mess up, and it never totally got clean.

But I did get the Explorer Browser up and running, unfettered.

Now the poor aging PC is going thru another bout with the Explorer Browser and internet access....I suspect I will find the gunk hanging it up through deletion


----------



## Gabriel

Suffice to say, I am not looking forward to the SP3 thingy in my new latop....I had a small intuitive tug to go with Vista, but did not listen to it


----------



## EnfoToad

So SP3 should be coming out tomorrow! Lets hope for the best guys.


----------



## ekim68

Last minute stuff.

_XP SP3 not generally available yet, after all_

http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1368&tag=nl.e589


----------



## Frank4d

It isn't available. That is why it is on Microsoft's download site: 
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._c81472f7eeea2eca421e116cd4c03e2300ebfde4.exe


----------



## ferrija1

Here's the official overview page on XP SP3.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ad-bc34-40be-8d85-6bb4f56f5110&displaylang=en


----------



## tomdkat

ekim68 said:


> Last minute stuff.
> 
> _XP SP3 not generally available yet, after all_
> 
> http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1368&tag=nl.e589





Frank4d said:


> It isn't available. That is why it is on Microsoft's download site:
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._c81472f7eeea2eca421e116cd4c03e2300ebfde4.exe


From the ZDNet article:



> Update No. 1: One reader noted that he downloaded SP3 today via a direct link to the executable (which my ZDNet blogging colleague Adrian Kingsley-Hughes pointed to earlier today). A Microsoft spokeswoman said the company is advising users against doing this. The official response:
> 
> "Customers should not download Microsoft software from links posted on non-Microsoft websites, when those links point directly to the executable as is the case here. Customers should always download from a page on Microsoft.com that provides all relevant download details, installation instructions, and release notes. In this particular case, it's possible that some 3rd party websites are linking to the Windows XP SP3 software that we have published for MSDN and TechNet subscribers. Since we cannot confirm the source of every link that 3rd parties provide, out recommendation is that customers wait until we've published Windows XP SP3 to Windows Update and the Download Center."


Peace...


----------



## DaChew

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...d5cba84461/WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-enu.exe

http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._c81472f7eeea2eca421e116cd4c03e2300ebfde4.exe

wonder how many more copies they have and where on the servers???

do you think they even have a clue?


----------



## EnfoToad

So we can say that Windows XP SP3 is "unofficially out!"

Time to celebrate  or not  ?


----------



## EnfoToad

Microsoft needs to be a little bit more organized.


----------



## JohnWill

DaChew said:


> http://download.microsoft.com/downl...d5cba84461/WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-enu.exe
> 
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._c81472f7eeea2eca421e116cd4c03e2300ebfde4.exe
> 
> wonder how many more copies they have and where on the servers???
> 
> do you think they even have a clue?


If you check, you'll find those two files are not the same size. I doubt I'd be all that eager to install either one of them.


----------



## DaChew

be prepared to give about a gig to using the admin installer, backup of sp2 will be over 300MB and then the extra copy of i386 in ServicePackFiles will be almost 600MB


----------



## DaChew

> If you check, you'll find those two files are not the same size. I doubt I'd be all that eager to install either one of them.


http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4323.html

*Downloaded: 197943 Times *


----------



## EnfoToad

DaChew said:


> be prepared to give about a gig to using the admin installer, backup of sp2 will be over 300MB and then the extra copy of i386 in ServicePackFiles will be almost 600MB


Are you talking about RAM or HDD space? I only have 512MB of RAM!


----------



## JohnWill

DaChew said:


> http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4323.html
> 
> *Downloaded: 197943 Times *


Since the ones on the Microsoft site are different sizes, why in the world would I get one from a 3rd party?  I'm afraid I don't get the point you're trying to make here.

There's nothing so pressing about SP3 that you have to rush out and install it immediately.


----------



## DaChew

the majorgeek is just the link to the file on windows update, not a third party at all


----------



## DaChew

EnfoToad said:


> Are you talking about RAM or HDD space? I only have 512MB of RAM!


sp3 makes a backup of sp2, a system restore point and keeps a back up of itself all in the windows folder

I was talking about windows folder would grow by a gigabyte of size, nothing to do with ram

IE6 seems to be using more ram but is running better than ever


----------



## EnfoToad

DaChew said:


> sp3 makes a backup of sp2, a system restore point and keeps a back up of itself all in the windows folder
> 
> I was talking about windows folder would grow by a gigabyte of size, nothing to do with ram
> 
> IE6 seems to be using more ram but is running better than ever


Ok! 
Thanks! 
I am going to stick with Firefox!


----------



## Amppy

If you don't want SP3 from installing but still want your updates turned on install SPBlocker.exe Stops the update in it's tracks. 
Personally i don't like it for two many reasons to mention ...

I have it on Rapidshare if you want it.

Download-Link #1: http://rapidshare.com/files/111722718/SPBlockerTools.EXE.html

Click -- FREE --- then DOWNLOAD via = your choice of server. If you decide one day you want the SP3 just unistall it.


----------



## CDATech

SP3 loaded and works fine here. No issues since RC1


----------



## Bloodyskullz

Just wondering, other than the 90 odd updates combined into one install, will their be any upgrades to the system such as adding a little bit of features to XP that Vista has to make users feel a little more "at home" when upgrading to Vista?

Or am I just talking nonsense? lol.


----------



## EnfoToad

Does it improve your performance?


----------



## DaChew

I have old dell that crashed on a friend, he gave it to me to recycle(8megs shared vid) no agp slot at all

P4 2.8

It's booting faster than any other older computer I have seen, I did a clean install, I should have wiped the boot sector better tho as it's got the 2 choices for loading windows

It's awfully snappy after applying all the tweaks even w/o loading the intel chipset inf


----------



## DaChew

my dllcache folder is 487 MB, never checked that after a clean install of SP2 tho?


----------



## EnfoToad

I will be installing SP3 on my old Dell Desktop. Wish me best of luck. I will clean the hard drive and then install Windows and then SP3.


----------



## DaChew

I slipstreamed sp3 into my cab files, the install goes much quicker and cleaner and then you have a ready made repair disk for later use


----------



## EnfoToad

Status on Dell Desktop: Finished reformatting, installing SP1, and installing drivers. Doing checks to see CPU Usages and more. Will be putting SP2 on it in about 30 minutes.


----------



## EnfoToad

I will get a hijack this log for each SP (1, 2, and 3).


----------



## DaChew

all service packs are cumulative

you can leave off sp1 and sp2


----------



## EnfoToad

Here are my results: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/709643-my-results-xp-service-pack.html#post5833587


----------



## Amppy

Windows XP SP3 Release Notes and Known Issues

Microsoft has published release notes documentation that contains known issues and information information for Windows XP Service Pack 3, which XP users should read and know before deploying and using Windows XP SP3.

The Release Notes for Windows XP SP3 can be downloaded from Microsoft Download Center (http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...3a-8969-4ddf-beb2-8bfac9ed416b&displaylang=en ), or can be read directly at this page (http://download.microsoft.com/download/c/d/8/cd8cc719-7d5a-40d3-a802-e4057aa8c631/relnotes.htm). The title still reads "Release Notes for this Release Candidate of Windows XP Service Pack 3″, but that doesn't void the release notes. The release notes will most likely to stay the same when the XP SP3 finally goes live or RTM with just a title chance.


----------



## Amppy

How to Slipstream Service Pack 3 into Your Windows XP Installation CD ....

http://lifehacker.com/386526/slipstream-service-pack-3-into-your-windows-xp-installation-cd


----------



## ~Candy~

DaChew said:


> *all service packs are cumulative*
> 
> you can leave off sp1 and sp2


Not for SP3......it seems you have to have at least SP1 already installed.


----------



## DaChew

> Not for SP3......it seems you have to have at least SP1 already installed.
> __________________


I wonder if that would apply for the slipstream also?


----------



## ~Candy~

DaChew said:


> I wonder if that would apply for the slipstream also?


No clue. It may be too early for anyone to have tried yet.


----------



## Frank4d

I have been running a PC with SP3 for two weeks with no apparent problems. However, it restarted early this morning following a BSOD error. The error was in InCDsrvR probably caused by pciidex.sys. Maybe a coincidence? Except, this is the first ever BSOD for this PC that has been running nearly two years BSOD free.


----------



## JohnWill

I'm holding off on SP3 for awhile.


----------



## DaChew

> The error was in *InCD*srvR probably caused by pciidex.sys. Maybe a coincidence?


the first thing we kill in the dvd troubleshooting field is packet writting software

It's not needed or compatible with windows xp, you are simply hosing the spti bus which works great on it's own

I think LightningUk(author of dvddecrypter and then Imgburn says
*It's pure evil* packetwritting software

might as well install some malware

sp3 has done somethings to the bus tho as I am noticing some glitches with older software like a certain version of cdspeed, I will probably update or reinstall my nero components anyway, they go corrupt failry easily on their own tho

run the appropriated clean tool from ahead and do a clean install of only needed components


----------



## Frank4d

I never used it anyway, so just disabled it in services.msc. Another useless icon gone from my desktop.


----------



## DaChew

make sure it's still not active in the lower filters

http://www.bustrace.com/products/devfilter.htm


----------



## DaChew

looks like they officially released the admin install to the public today?


----------



## jp1203

Link? Is it just on MSDN or is it fully public?


----------



## DaChew

http://preview.tinyurl.com/6k9zo3


----------



## jp1203

Cool, thanks 

For some reason, I couldn't find it on MS's site.


----------



## Amppy

SP3 is not final and do not install... simple i think, unless you want more trouble with your puter then it may have already. Read my previous post about some known issue's with Severice Pack 3

Thats just a start of known issue's.


----------



## DaChew

Most of the advanced users who put it on early aren't having any significant issues

Microsoft can never make an inplace upgrade like this safe accross the board


----------



## Amppy

Most does not mean all ... 

A time will come to have it but i will pass after trying and seeing what it likes and what i don't. No need to install it until new computer


----------



## JohnWill

I'm going to give it a go in a couple of weeks, but I'm going to upgrade my video drivers first. The error I got after the install was:


----------



## DaChew

> I tried installing SP3 yesterday and ended up with a PC that wouldn't boot. Couldn't get into safe mode to remove it and also had to stop auto reboot in the Windows start up (F8) before I could read the blue screen problem. Switched to my Vista HDD and did a quick google and found this. Had to use the Windows repair console but it fixed the problem
> 
> rename \windows\system32\gdi32.dll gdi32.SP2
> 
> copy \windows\servicepackfiles\i386\gdi32.dll \windows\system32\gdi32.dll


seems to pick on moderators worst of all


----------



## EnfoToad

Anyone find anything new about SP3 as of May 10?


----------



## Frank4d

I installed XP Pro with SP3 RTL (which was an ISO downloaded from MSDN subscriptions). I loaded it onto an IBM ThinkCentre M51 PC after running DBAN on the drive. It works ok, so nothing new.


----------



## EnfoToad

When I did it on my Dell Desktop it barely did anything except make it faster and slower on different things.


----------



## Amppy

Have fun with it ... it will last untill 2009 / Jan.


----------



## ~Candy~

It breaks other things.


----------



## MikeSwim07

I have just installed SP3 without any problems. Reboot is a little slower than normal but hopefully that will get better.


----------



## tony oh

Other than my CPU being 1 degree hotter than before I notice nothing at all.........the good weather may account for the increased temps


----------



## JohnWill

Tried SP3 on a new computer today, got well into the install and announced "access denied". That's 2 fo 2, I'm getting tired of this "update"!


----------



## help me please

i had real trouble with this.
after installing, i couldn't install any other updates (i use xp media center 2005) like a remote driver, the LLTD etc. so i removed sp3, only to be greeted by the old style login screen, and a warning that my hardware had "significantly changed since my last activation".
i used this license on an old AMD machine, and this happened once on there. then i used it on this machine for about 4 weeks. whats worse is that it tells me that i "have exceeded the maximum number of activations" or something like that, so i have to call a number (website was useless) and get the robot to give me a number, but it didn't get me to change the product key.

thanks microsoft, for thinking my hardware has changed 5 times.

and my cpu was a lot hotter.


----------



## Amppy

help me please said:


> i had real trouble with this.
> after installing, i couldn't install any other updates (i use xp media center 2005) like a remote driver, the LLTD etc. so i removed sp3, only to be greeted by the old style login screen, and a warning that my hardware had "significantly changed since my last activation".
> i used this license on an old AMD machine, and this happened once on there. then i used it on this machine for about 4 weeks. whats worse is that it tells me that i "have exceeded the maximum number of activations" or something like that, so i have to call a number (website was useless) and get the robot to give me a number, but it didn't get me to change the product key.
> 
> thanks microsoft, for thinking my hardware has changed 5 times.
> 
> and my cpu was a lot hotter.


*Some people are telling you are going to need this download offered. Someone please tell or better yet give the url for this information about SP3 needed please. *

Read the white paper on it ... http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...D-BC34-40BE-8D85-6BB4F56F5110&displaylang=en:


----------



## tomdkat

Amppy said:


> *Some people are telling you are going to need this download offered. Someone please tell or better yet give the url for this information about SP3 needed please. *


Sure. Here is a link:

http://www.heise.de/english/newsticker/news/107859

Here is the opening paragraph:


> Microsoft plans to offer free patches for vulnerabilities it classes as security critical for Windows XP until at least 2014. The snag  as for all Microsoft products  this only applies where the latest Service Pack is installed. In this case this means SP3, which should be the last Service Pack for XP. Users still using an older Service Pack will no longer have access to support. Support for SP1 has already been withdrawn.


I read that to mean, "_if you want to stick with Windows XP and continue to get updates until 2014, you will need to migrate to SP3, at some point_".

That article was first posted on this forum in this thread.

Peace...


----------



## Frank4d

JohnWill said:


> Tried SP3 on a new computer today, got well into the install and announced "access denied". That's 2 fo 2, I'm getting tired of this "update"!


I wonder if the problem is similar to the registry key permissions issue some computers had with SP2: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/873148


----------



## ~Candy~

I see Technet now has it for download.

I was working on a Spanish version Windows a couple of days ago, and it showed as an available update  I didn't want to go there.


----------



## Amppy

tomdkat said:


> Sure. Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.heise.de/english/newsticker/news/107859
> 
> Here is the opening paragraph:
> 
> I read that to mean, "_if you want to stick with Windows XP and continue to get updates until 2014, you will need to migrate to SP3, at some point_".
> 
> That article was first posted on this forum in this thread.
> 
> Peace...


*Service Pack 3 is not installed on my computers but i have recieved an automatic update from Windows Sercurity Center yesterday morning and will untill the lifecyle runs out for Windows XP product plain and simple.

I believe you have misunderstood the point of this article. If you read my posting under that posting  you will get a better understanding of what Microsoft has done. As well i'm sure you know that article was not an official release from Microsoft, but does give you an idea of what has happened with the extention of time.*

Peace ....:up:


----------



## Amppy

Frank4d said:


> I wonder if the problem is similar to the registry key permissions issue some computers had with SP2: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/873148


You have it * BANG ON * ... i need to get my notes out and i will give you all the answer to why people have problems installing Service Pack 3. I was waiting for someone to figure it out before i wanted to say anything for sure and may still ... Hmm dinner is about to be served so for now it can wait. Gee's we have 24 month's left people ...


----------



## Socrates Johnson

I have successfully installed SP3 on 3 of my machines, two intel and one AMD. Today I installed it on my aunt's computer Hewlett Packard AMD machine, and it has a constant reboot. Keeps looping, apparently this is a problem with Hewlett packard/Emachine computers with AMD chips. The short answer I read was that at the factory they use an intel based image when installing XP on AMD machines this causes a conflict. As of May 15th today, Microsoft doesn't have a fix for it. There is info about how to prevent this from happening, one of Microsoft's former security managers had posted a script file that checks and fixes the conflict pre-SP3 install. However if it happens that you have already installed it and got the Reboot bug...ah I mean feature, the only way I've found is to uninstall the service pack through the recovery console. I haven't tried this yet so I'm hoping it will work. All my other machines that I own work great. Seems to be an isolated thing with HP machines with AMD processors.


----------



## jp1203

I downloaded it a day or two ago, but have yet to install it.

I'd like to be able to be here for the whole thing, so I'd like to plan the time accordingly.

How long would you all guess it would take to install on a 2 GHz Northwood P4 box? I only ask because I hear it takes a lot longer than other service packs. I don't want to have to run away from it when it's 1/2 done.


----------



## Frank4d

I downloaded the ~316MB version. Installation took about 10 minutes on an AMD Athlon X64 3800+ with 2GB RAM. Not really long at all.


----------



## Old Rich

Socrates Johnson said:


> I have successfully installed SP3 on 3 of my machines, two intel and one AMD. Today I installed it on my aunt's computer Hewlett Packard AMD machine, and it has a constant reboot. Keeps looping, apparently this is a problem with Hewlett packard/Emachine computers with AMD chips. The short answer I read was that at the factory they use an intel based image when installing XP on AMD machines this causes a conflict. As of May 15th today, Microsoft doesn't have a fix for it. There is info about how to prevent this from happening, one of Microsoft's former security managers had posted a script file that checks and fixes the conflict pre-SP3 install. However if it happens that you have already installed it and got the Reboot bug...ah I mean feature, the only way I've found is to uninstall the service pack through the recovery console. I haven't tried this yet so I'm hoping it will work. All my other machines that I own work great. Seems to be an isolated thing with HP machines with AMD processors.


If yours is the HP dueling Intel/AMD chipset problem, try starting the Recovery consol and typing *disable intellppm* . . then restart


----------



## Amppy

Frank4d said:


> I downloaded the ~316MB version. Installation took about 10 minutes on an AMD Athlon X64 3800+ with 2GB RAM. Not really long at all.


Sounds like the same computer i just finished installing SP3 on ... Really must be an isolated problem with computers using AMD processors. No problem and was around the 10 minute mark to install as well ... :up:


----------



## jp1203

Frank4d said:


> I downloaded the ~316MB version. Installation took about 10 minutes on an AMD Athlon X64 3800+ with 2GB RAM. Not really long at all.


Oh, okay, I had been under the impression that it took a good 1/2 hour or more. On this P4, I'd wager on 15 minutes or so then, on my 1.13 GHz PIII-M lappy, I'd say maybe 20 minutes or more. I downloaded the Admin install as well, since I have to update 4 machines. Probably do it tomorrow. Kinda tired tonight and don't want to deal with restoring an image if it fails miserably for some reason.


----------



## Socrates Johnson

simpswr said:


> If yours is the HP dueling Intel/AMD chipset problem, try starting the Recovery consol and typing *disable intellppm* . . then restart


Thanks Rich, I'll try that, I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## DaChew

http://msinfluentials.com/blogs/jes...ed-computer-boot-after-installing-xp-sp3.aspx


----------



## Amppy

DaChew said:


> http://msinfluentials.com/blogs/jes...ed-computer-boot-after-installing-xp-sp3.aspx


Very nice find *DaChew* ... :up:


----------



## jp1203

Installed on my desktop, running flawlessly. Took about 12 minutes. 

Eventually, I'll install it on the other two desktops and my laptop.


----------



## Stinkytoes

For some reason it wont install on mine, neither will the SP2.

I've got it on the automatic updates and it tries to install them every time I switch my PC off. I have also tried to do it manually and it still wont work 

Any ideas whats wrong?


----------



## Django

I installed SP3 almost 2 weeks back and the only issue is that I couldn't find any diiference from SP2, everything looks the same.


----------



## tomdkat

Amppy said:


> *Service Pack 3 is not installed on my computers but i have recieved an automatic update from Windows Sercurity Center yesterday morning and will untill the lifecyle runs out for Windows XP product plain and simple.
> 
> I believe you have misunderstood the point of this article. If you read my posting under that posting  you will get a better understanding of what Microsoft has done. As well i'm sure you know that article was not an official release from Microsoft, but does give you an idea of what has happened with the extention of time.*


I'm not sure where you get the idea I misunderstood anything. I wrote that the article stated SP3 will be needed if one wants to continue to receive *XP updates* until 2014. This does NOT mean SP3 needs to be installed _today_ but at *some* point it will need to be installed. I didn't see your post in that other thread until just now but I also don't see how you got the idea I misunderstood anything. 

Peace...


----------



## Old Rich

Stinkytoes said:


> For some reason it wont install on mine, neither will the SP2.
> 
> I've got it on the automatic updates and it tries to install them every time I switch my PC off. I have also tried to do it manually and it still wont work
> 
> Any ideas whats wrong?


Almost surely a combination of sypware, trojans and junkware keeping SP2 from being installed, and as long as it is not install, it will likely only get worse.

You might consider backing up your data, wipeing the hard drive and reinstalling XP, followed immediately by SP3


----------



## EnfoToad

There is really nothing more to SP3 then a bunch of updates put into one huge one. If you keep up with Windows Update you don't need to get SP3.

Dell Desktop Status: The desktop is doing good. I installed some application and they seem to be working fine.


----------



## Old Rich

WIthout SP2, Stinkytoes is not going to be able to keep up with updates , ,


----------



## ~Candy~

Stinkytoes said:


> For some reason it wont install on mine, neither will the SP2.
> 
> I've got it on the automatic updates and it tries to install them every time I switch my PC off. I have also tried to do it manually and it still wont work
> 
> Any ideas whats wrong?


It's a legal, registered Windows, correct?

Did you install the Windows Validation?


----------



## ~Candy~

Just install SP3 on my desktop. Restarted to black screen  Will report back later.


----------



## DaChew

I ran xp sp2 for about a year before *almost* getting totally wiped out out by a drive by infection

xp and ie have more holes than a sponge


----------



## ~Candy~

Well, I had to turn the machine off....restart it, watch it go through a window like XP installation  and finally got to the desktop.

Things "appear" to be normal.....I think.


----------



## win2kpro

Last week I download the ISO for SP3 and burned a disk. Since then I have had 2 machines in for repair (zero fill and reload Windows) both with SP2 incorporated on the disks.

As soon as I reloaded Windows I loaded SP3 and so far there has not been a problem with SP3.

On reinstallations I do not install IE 7.


----------



## DaChew

> On reinstallations I do not install IE 7.


a mvp security basically condemned me to hell for making the same choice

it's a sad day


----------



## Old Rich

I've slipstreamed SP3 and IE7 into a new install disc . . used it twice so far and it worked fine. Sure saves time when doing a install or a reinstall.

What's the consern with IE7?? . . it's sems faster and is said to be safer . .


----------



## Stinkytoes

AcaCandy said:


> It's a legal, registered Windows, correct?
> 
> Did you install the Windows Validation?


Yes, it's legal and registered 

I'm not too good with tech stuff, but it's on the automatic update.
Everything else has installed with no problems what so ever, just these (SP2 & SP3)

Windows Validation, will this have been installed automatically?


----------



## Stinkytoes

simpswr said:


> Almost surely a combination of sypware, trojans and junkware keeping SP2 from being installed, and as long as it is not install, it will likely only get worse.
> 
> You might consider backing up your data, wipeing the hard drive and reinstalling XP, followed immediately by SP3


Could you let me know how I do this please? 

So, will doing this get rid of these things that you think is the problem?


----------



## Old Rich

Stinkytoes said:


> Could you let me know how I do this please?
> 
> So, will doing this get rid of these things that you think is the problem?


It is no small undertaking . . You will have to reinstall drivers and any applications you use. It will completely wipe that hard drive and give you a clean slate . .

The first step is gather up your XP Installation disc and all your applications install discs to be sure you can reinstall them. . then gather the drivers and burn to cd or other removable media. . . then back up any data you want to keep.

If you are up to that, post back and I can give you detailed instructions . .


----------



## win2kpro

simpswr said:


> What's the consern with IE7?? . . it's sems faster and is said to be safer . .


I just had some customers complaining about connecting to the internet after they installed it, getting the error web page cannot be displayed, etc.

Although CNET gave it pretty high reviews, there were a lot of negative user opinions.

http://reviews.cnet.com/browsers/internet-explorer-7/4852-3514_7-32111537.html

Personally I don't like the interface, but when I hide it I give my customers a printed sheet on how they can see what I've hidden at Microsoft Updates. If they want to install
IE 7 that's fine with me.

I believe the biggest problem is that Microsoft just hasn't issued some updates that they are most likely working on. Microsoft has a lot on their plate right now with most of the senior programmers working on Vista fixes or Windows 7, and updates for XP and IE 7 are just being push off to the side at the present time.


----------



## Stinkytoes

When I bought my PC (about 3 yrs ago) everything was already on it and the only disc's I got were software disc's (useless things really)

I don't really know if I would be up to doing it coz I wouldn't want to make things worse lol.


----------



## Old Rich

You may have a restoration partition on the drive . . when you first boot, do you see anything like Press F11 to restore the system? * Don't do that yet*

If not, you will need an install cd . .

What brand and model is the pc?


----------



## Old Rich

win2kpro said:


> Although CNET gave it pretty high reviews, there were a lot of negative user opinions.[.


Gosh . . I suppose I ahve installed IE7 on over a hundred clients pc's with nary a complaint. Of course, I give it a good cleaning before doing that


----------



## Stinkytoes

simpswr said:


> You may have a restoration partition on the drive . . when you first boot, do you see anything like Press F11 to restore the system? *Don't do that yet*
> 
> If not, you will need an install cd . .
> 
> What brand and model is the pc?


I'm not sure, I would have to look in the morning when I put it on again (it's night where I'm at)

I'll let you know tomorrow 

Thanks for trying to help me anyway =)

Oh, it's a Packard Bell but don't know what model.


----------



## Old Rich

HP is pretty good about sending a replacement reinstall disc in the US . . don't know if that extends to PB over there, but you might check their support site


----------



## JohnWill

AcaCandy said:


> Just install SP3 on my desktop. Restarted to black screen  Will report back later.


Welcome to the club.


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> Welcome to the club.


Well, so far, still so good. This was my system. I have one more Dell system here  but, I'm sure you know what might happen if I mess with that one  Think I'll hold off on SP3 with it for awhile


----------



## Stinkytoes

I have now successfully installed SP3.

I got in touch with Microsoft about my problem and they replied saying it was my McAfee anti virus that wasn't letting it install on my PC (nothing was coming up to say that though-Grrrr!)

So far, no problems what so ever =)


----------



## ~Candy~

Anytime you install any software, it's wise to turn off the anti virus program


----------



## OGreatMasterTech

I have it installed on a few machines and seem to have no issues with it, but haven't seen any improvements with it either.


----------



## MikeSwim07

OGreatMasterTech said:


> I have it installed on a few machines and seem to have no issues with it, but haven't seen any improvements with it either.


I agree :up:


----------



## PCcruncher

Yesterday, I installed XP pro on my computer for the first time. Installed SP2 (had it already) and then installed SP3, the computer hasn't acted right since, so I am uninstalling it right now  

I'll probably give it a try again a little later with all my anti-virus and Commodo firewalls' defense+ disabled.


----------



## Gabriel

WHEW...Installed XP3 finally after much resistance and apprehension and nail biting during download and installation. But it seems to have taken ok....no black screens...or blue ones, or things that go round and round or beep wildly or disappear or crash into each other....so far


----------



## temet nosce

Hi

Beware if you have an AMD processor.

My PC would not load Windows after SP3 update - even in safe mode. I had to remove SP3 and disable automatic updates...

Cheers


----------



## Old Rich

Did you turn off your antivirus and any other security programns for the upgrade?


----------



## popeyecartoon

You will have to update the Adobe flash player to version 10 so you won't get hit with the virus out there right after the upgrade and in fact all computers need to do this.
As well a lot of people who have a Compaq or a HP Media Center need to go to the HP support site and download a patch before installing the SP3. If you don't there is a good possibility that your computer will go into a series of crashes and restarts.


----------



## Dirizhor

I have AMD Turion Compaq.. SP3 is going good until now without a problem.. I hope this continues


----------



## DaChew

I don't understand the adobe flash problems with sp3, outdated flash would be the problem not sp3


----------



## Old Rich

Adobe flash player version 10 is in BETA


----------



## DaChew

http://www.frsirt.com/english/advisories/2008/1158

http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_15507

I had a small issue with IE6


----------



## Wino

My word!! I just printed out the 7 pages of SP3 install instructions (less the links referenced). Installing SP3 seems more complicated than all the clues in National Treasure 1 & 2. What was MS thinking?? I do believe I shall wait awhile before jumping on this update. Sheesh.


----------



## tomdkat

I'm installing SP3 right now on a machine. Wish me luck! 

Peace...


----------



## Soundy

Well, I recently did a reformat and rebuild on my Athlon 64 3800+, from an XP Pro/SP2-slipstreamed disc, and the first thing I did after that was install SP3. Heard a few horror stories, but figured since I was starting clean, might as well give it a go (so if I did have to blast it and start again, it wouldn't be a huge loss).

So far... no problems.


----------



## DaChew

> So far... no problems.


that should work fine

fragmented as heck tho

why not make a new cd, much better


----------



## Soundy

Probably will eventually... not in a big rush tho, SP2 is fine for most of my installs.


----------



## DaChew

I have learned the hard way to keep windows updated and those 93 someodd patches from microsoft for sp2 were getting way out of hand

I practised a slipstream with rc2 and tested, when RTM version first hit MS downloads
I jumped on it and used a nlite beta version to do the slipstream

4 years between service packs was a little too long


----------



## Ossie Ossie

Hi Da Chew - senior member - are you able to have a look at my problem please !!!!! cpu system/system 

ta


----------



## YangTzu

XP SP3 took the 'Address' option out of my Taskbar Toolbar menu options and took the Address Bar off of my Taskbar! WHAT THE &*#@!?!? Has this happened to anyone else or is this some kind of download fluke? I can't imagine that they would have done something stupid like that on purpose... (And does anybody out there know how to fix it?)


----------



## Soundy

YangTzu said:


> XP SP3 took the 'Address' option out of my Taskbar Toolbar menu options and took the Address Bar off of my Taskbar! WHAT THE &*#@!?!? Has this happened to anyone else or is this some kind of download fluke? I can't imagine that they would have done something stupid like that on purpose... (And does anybody out there know how to fix it?)


Hmmm, you're right, I did notice that was missing now...

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/951448/en-us


----------



## eXaByTe

I've used SP3, I noticed minor bug changes, but overall not a huge change.

I think it was worth the upgrade.


----------



## Old Rich

Where SP3 really shines is after a fresh installation of XP . . Whether you slipstream it into a new install disc ( as I do ) or just upgrade immediately after installing XP, it saves downloading 100+ updates to get the system current


----------



## aarhus2004

Somewhere in this linked post of mine are the words "I am no geek". *Here it is*.

I know this in not the full (by any means) version of XP3 but it is the one I chose (i.e. via the Update site).

This post tells of that experience.

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## reddawg

I downloaded this so-called service pak 3 and it took me a couple days of phone tech. support with Microsoft and Dell to undo the damages done.
I asked Microsoft why they would release an untested piece of ****? He said well..uhh...well with all the other programs out there we had to rush it out..HUH? Rush out a piece of junk? That does wonders for Microsoft's sparkling reputation. 
I'm back with sp2.


----------



## Old Rich




----------



## DaChew

:up:


----------



## ~Candy~

reddawg, please don't either use bad language, or use **'s to avoid the board censor.


----------



## reddawg

And you think my post is BS, because? You get to use your little meter? I would ask that you refrain from using your toys and if you want to help do so. I'm surprised to get such a childish remark on this site.
Ofcourse your probably just projecting.


----------



## reddawg

AcaCandy said:


> reddawg, please don't either use bad language, or use **'s to avoid the board censor.


AcaCandy, thank you so much for your helpful and delightful reply. I will look at the sites rules to see where it says not to use ***** in place of crap.
How about a BS meter,
And why do you advertise a business link where you have a hefty charge for computer help on a site which has a common goal to help others.


----------



## reddawg

Please enlighten us. How does SP3 "Shine?" I didn't see any suggestion from Windows to uninstall XP and reinstall before attempting to download sp3. I don't remember anyone one coming close to saying sp3 shines.


----------



## DaChew

If you had researched SP3, you would find multitudes of posts from more experienced users about the need to apply it carefully, My computer was healthy and relatively error free when I applied the update. A lot of more experienced experts still had issues.

The administrative download is 316 MB, over 50% of an XP installer

SP3 should have been released almost 2 years ago, in those 2 years computers became more corrupted

Please do a clean install and upgrade, it's worth it

Or limp along with a corrupted patch work quilt OS

the choice is yours, don't fault MS for anything but *delaying* this final maturation of an overall good OS

Even after dragging their feet with this release, XP's successor is not selling like it should,
I have done 4 clean installs with xp slipstreamed sp3 cd's and I am *glowingly* impressed


----------



## Old Rich

While a clean install may go smoother than a upgrade to SP3, it's a bit drastic unless there are other issues. As long as Windows Updates have been applied, there should have been no corruption . .


----------



## Old Rich

reddawg said:


> Please enlighten us. How does SP3 "Shine?" I didn't see any suggestion from Windows to uninstall XP and reinstall before attempting to download sp3. I don't remember anyone one coming close to saying sp3 shines.


It shines when you have to do a clean install . . no need to download 100+ Windows updates.

I was not suggesting a clean reinstall . . just noting that when you have to do one, SP3 makes it a lot quicker. If you slipstream SP3 and IE7, there are only three-four updates to be applied


----------



## ~Candy~

reddawg said:


> AcaCandy, thank you so much for your helpful and delightful reply. I will look at the sites rules to see where it says not to use ***** in place of crap.
> How about a BS meter,
> And why do you advertise a business link where you have a hefty charge for computer help on a site which has a common goal to help others.


You're pretty brazen for a new member here.

That's all I'll say at this point.

And the word you were using was not crap, so don't give me any of your crap.


----------



## Old Rich

reddawg said:


> And you think my post is BS, because? You get to use your little meter? I would ask that you refrain from using your toys and if you want to help do so. I'm surprised to get such a childish remark on this site.
> Ofcourse your probably just projecting.


You posted


> I asked Microsoft why they would release an untested piece of ****? He said well..uhh...well with all the other programs out there we had to rush it out..


True or not . . Microsoft would never say that . . you know it . . I know it . .


----------



## reddawg

AcaCandy said:


> You're pretty brazen for a new member here.
> 
> That's all I'll say at this point.
> 
> And the word you were using was not crap, so don't give me any of your crap.


It doesn't matter if I was advanced member, I don't need your crap. I have seen many posts using letters or asterisks instead of what they mean't. I don't know why you started your tantrum on me, but knock it off.
I'm brazen? Why, cause I don't put up with cyber bullies? How you got to be an administrator is a mystery to me. Probably to promote your business. An administrator's first contact with a new member shouldn't be a sharp stab at a miniscule act at NOT saying what I meant. However, sinve your also a mind reader maybe you should go to a Physic site.
I don't like being talked down to, how do you like it? Now, go away little girl.


----------



## Old Rich

Wow . . this character will not be around very long . . pickin' on the wrong "little girl"


----------



## Old Rich

He's a history major . . . poor devil never knew what hit 'em


----------



## ~Candy~

And I EVEN said "please" 

Some people..... *sigh*

I don't think I've ever been called a cyber bully  But, at least he didn't think I was a HE 

This is funny 

reddawg 
Account Disabled

Send Message User Lists User Notes (0) Edit User Profile Last Activity: 1 Minute Ago 
*Current Activity: /legal.html*

Maybe he's gonna sue me


----------



## Old Rich

You did fine :up:. . . the character was asking for trouble . . I know a good lawyer if you need one


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks  I know a couple that like to kick reddawgs, um, I mean ********


----------



## Old Rich

I 'spect he'll be back with a different name . . we'll keep a light on for him


----------



## JohnWill

He won't be hard to spot, the returns seldom are.


----------



## Gabriel

Well, mine is still running ok...I won't stop being apprehensive for about a month, though. Actually, when I forget I installed it. 
Still walking on eggshells around it


----------



## Old Rich

JohnWill said:


> He won't be hard to spot, the returns seldom are.


 . . .


----------



## jp1203

AcaCandy said:


> And I EVEN said "please"
> 
> Some people..... *sigh*
> 
> I don't think I've ever been called a cyber bully  But, at least he didn't think I was a HE
> 
> This is funny
> 
> reddawg
> Account Disabled
> 
> Send Message User Lists User Notes (0) Edit User Profile Last Activity: 1 Minute Ago
> *Current Activity: /legal.html*
> 
> Maybe he's gonna sue me


Telling a mod to "go away" and stop being a "cyber bully"...he sounds like a bright one 

That guy was asking to be banned.


----------



## JohnWill

Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## tlordame

I've been using SP3 for a while now, but I still have SP2 on about half of my machines. No issues so far, but I did just switch only about 3 weeks ago. I did have one problem at first with SP3. The Thooje Vista Sidebar had an issue with skinning that it didn't have before installing SP3. I just reinstalled it and it works fine now though. Weird......

Now I have to install SP3 before I install the vista sidebar for xp.


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> Ask and you shall receive.


He certainly wasn't poolboy material


----------



## Soundy

AcaCandy said:


> He certainly wasn't poolboy material


ROFL!!!

So back on subject, I wouldn't really say that SP3 "shines"... aside from removing the need to install several hundred separate updates, I haven't noticed a significant difference, EXCEPT, as noted, the disappearance of the Address toolbar, which I was quite fond of. In fact, several automatic updates have already been installed on top of SP3 as well  (okay, in fairness, some were Office updates, but I came in to my machine this morning to find it rebooted from a "critical update").

Anyway, I don't think I'll be putting SP3 on any other machines just yet... mostly because I haven't seen any real benefit to it, and one major detriment (the Address toolbar).


----------



## Old Rich

I don't use the adderess in the toolbar and don't know anyone who does, so that is not an issue with my clients. . . and I don't see any major benefits either . . but it sure makes reinstalling nice, which I probably do two or three times a week.


----------



## tlordame

Vista SP1 was a joke and I see nothing in XP SP3 to make me feel any different about it than I do about the vista SP. It's probably just a bunch of junk anti-piracy software & SP2 updates that MS put into an install package and called a "service pack"


----------



## Old Rich

In what respect was Vista SP1 a joke?????

I found it to be a significant improvement on any Vista system I installed it on


----------



## win2kpro

It seems that at least some of the problems with XP SP3 involve HP machines with an AMD processor, although I would guess that it may also be applicable to any machine with an AMD processor. SP3 installs an Intel power management file *intelppm.sys* at *C:\Windows\System32\Drivers*.

2 days ago, I had to reload a HP machine with an AMD processor. What I did is this;
After Windows reinstalled and rebooted I went into the Control Panel > Folder Options >
View and unchecked *Hide file extensions for known file types* Clicked > Apply >Clicked OK.

I then installed SP3 from my SP3 disk. When it came time to reboot, on reboot I started tapping F8 and entered Safe Mode. In Safe Mode I *right* clicked on the *Start* button and then clicked on *Explore*. I then navigated to *C:\Windows\System32\Drivers*

I then located the file *intelppm.sys*, right clicked on it and renamed it to *xxxintelppm.syx* checked and made sure the file was renamed, restarted the machine. So far, so good, no problems.


----------



## DaChew

that file seems to have started on my system with sp2


----------



## win2kpro

DaChew said:


> that file seems to have started on my system with sp2


I see that you are right. The info I got on Monday indicated that was the file that was causing the problems with the HP machines, but maybe it is that file in conjunction with another, or something just specific to HP.


----------



## win2kpro

I went to the HP site and that was the file they referenced, so maybe it is just specific to HP with AMD processors.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...7284&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN


----------



## win2kpro

I just looked at that file on a XP SP2 machine and the file size ws 35.2kb, and on the SP3 machine the file size was 35.5kb. Maybe MS added something to the file from SP2 to SP3.


----------



## Wino

I just completed a SP3 update to an older Averatec 3150 AMD XP-M after clean install of recovery disc, SP1/SP2 and finally SP3 (since it released before I got thru with working on laptop - been a little slow here). Any way, did the update from Windows Update site. Took about 1.75 Hrs. Have been running the machine for a few days with no problems, and sent home with owner last night.

Haven't had the guts to tackle one of my own machines with SP3.


----------



## Gabriel

I am going to re-ask a question about the SP3 update. 
It was indicated to me in an earlier post that if your pc is on automatic updates, it will automatically update to SP3.
I manually did mine, but still have automatic updates on. Will it put another whole update in my PC accidentally


----------



## Wino

Gabriel said:


> I am going to re-ask a question about the SP3 update.
> It was indicated to me in an earlier post that if your pc is on automatic updates, it will automatically update to SP3.
> I manually did mine, but still have automatic updates on. Will it put another whole update in my PC accidentally


Nope (it will not auto download & install SP3), and nope (once you have SP3 installed it will not try to reinstall or hassle you to install again).


----------



## win2kpro

Wino said:


> Any way, did the update from Windows Update site. Took about 1.75 Hrs.


If you do a lot of reloading, just download the ISO and burn a disk to do the SP3 installation. With the disk it takes about 10-12 minutes.


----------



## OLD TCI GUY

I downloaded SP3 and it installed without a hitch.

After rebooting (which seemed much faster than before), the only problem was I could not execute OE or IE7. Turned out that I needed to click Set Program Access and Defalts and click on the IE and OE box.

System seems stable and Windows updates are also faster than before. I have been running XP since before SP2 and had piles of updates.

Seems like Microsoft did OK on this one.


----------



## luix

SP3 is working fine in all my computers. Anyway I work in eds in spain, in my place right now could be 400 computers, and sp3 is not updated yet. I think its citrix problems. So I would do it on production computers machines yet


----------

